# The Betta Bible



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

My copy came in the mail today. It's 318 pages of photos, history, care, genetics...glorious. And heavy! :lol:

The author is Dr. Martin Brammah, title is The Betta Bible. It is available on Amazon. ISBN 9781508888468. If you want to get into breeding, or have an avid interest and would like to learn more about our beloved pets, this is worth investigating!


----------



## Kisiel (Jul 30, 2014)

Oh it's out already? Last time I spoke to Martin he said that the paperback/hardback books weren't released yet and you could only get it on kindle. I need to get my hands on a copy but the price is a little discouraging lol. I'm the sort of person to think "for the price of this I could have nine anubias plants or a new 6 gallon" haha. I'll buy it eventually, it seems like a truly fantastic piece of work


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

It is, I bought the hard copy (softcover), and it is HEFTY.


----------



## tuxthebetta (Apr 14, 2015)

Fantastic!!!!
Just ordered my copy -- will be here tomorrow! :lol:


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

I need to buy one now!!!


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies (Oct 25, 2013)

I saw your picture on the IBC group on Facebook and it looks gorgeous!  I wish you excellent reading!


----------



## Reccka (Jul 20, 2014)

Since the price dropped to $30, I had a much easier time justifying this purchase to myself. I figured it'd be a nice time to start my free Prime trial too to get the free shipping.  It looks really good, I'm really looking forward to reading it this weekend.


----------



## RainbowsHaven (Aug 28, 2013)

I nabbed the digital copy of this on amazon the other day for $0.99!  I've been reading through it, it's very interesting but also very breeder-heavy. Still worth a dollar though! (Someone on reddit/r/bettafish posted about it.  )


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Going to be ordering one for sure, sounds like a awesome book !


----------



## Tolak (Nov 13, 2012)

I don't know what's worse, the kids buying me a Kindle or people who mention books. Amazon One Click is up there too, it's so bad one of the dogs reads the thing in bed with me! Breeder heavy is good, over the years I've found that things that apply to one species can apply quite well to others.


----------



## Elleth (Feb 23, 2015)

Oh gosh, next month needs to come quickly so that I have some spending money!


----------



## Pumpkin (Jan 16, 2015)

Does anyone know where I could buy the paperback (hard copy) version for any less than $40? That's the cheapest I can find.


----------

